

Asana - what has been forgotten to implement for $40 million - Mighty_Buxx
http://mightybuxx.blogspot.com/2013/05/who-stay-behind-its-always-interesting.html

======
Mighty_Buxx
I cannot follow activity of my fellows, with inbox in asana, and that's a
problem.

------
Riff4
anyway the system is good enough...though activity log could be more
convenient and clear for such money

------
verytwi
You mean Inbox, maybe?

